# BEST T5 HO LIGHTS for 120gal??



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Just wondering what type of T5 bulbs would be best for a 120 Gallon high tech tank that is 48 x 24 x 24? Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Giesemann Midday + Aquaflora combined. They are made to work together.

ReefGeek and AquaCave both have good pricing.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Cheapest place to get them that you have found?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

www.reefgeek.com


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

THANKS Newt!


----------

